# New Fry Food?



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

I went to a New lfs today looking to buy some brine shrimp eggs and after alot of talking the guy sold me on some HIKARI first bites fry food...it almost looks like a fine powder but when you add a little water they get about the size of the bbs....they guy swore by them and said that they were alot better for the fish due to all the protein and fat that were in the little bites...anyways when I got home I did what he told me to do....dip my finger in the tank and then dip my weaght finger in the bag of food and that was about the right serving size....my fry went crazy for the stuff they are all really fat and full and happy...so has anyone else tryed this stuff?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Have not personally tried it-But it looks like it has some good reviews-
I look forward to seeing progress on your fry with this product...


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

i feed it to my con fry for about 1 box/bag worth... then i started puttin Hikari pelets in a food processor to get the same dust like consistancy... mainly because i have them available, and those little things of first bites are kinda expensive for what you get...


----------



## cleary (Feb 14, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Have not personally tried it-But it looks like it has some good reviews-
> I look forward to seeing progress on your fry with this product...


ya ill let you know how it goes the bag says its 54% protein and 3.0% fat that promotes rapid growth with a superior nutritional balance...sounds good to me and the fry LOVE this stuff I got the small 10g bag and it was $1.50 but just a little of this stuff will go a long way I have to different batches of eggs im only going to feed one bbs and the other only the first bites so ill let you know if i see a difference


----------



## washburnfunk247 (Apr 20, 2007)

I've used the same thing , my little fry only seemed interested in the stuff for a week or so, then they started eating each other . I've seen posts where ppl say to clean the water really good. I have found that the fry that have died will in fact end up being eaten by the other fry for a couple of weeks. And then once they get big enuf to eat each other it's a cannabalistic carnival. But I'd only recommend this is you don't plan on raising them to full term. I got sick of raising them for there are so many little guys. I wish I owned a pet store or something , cuz i would keep raising them and selling them, it's just that it got old for me to keep up with the chores of growing them. congrats on the breeding tho


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

P fry won't useualy take first bites right away....maybe after a couple of weeks. BBS is best


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> P fry won't useualy take first bites right away....maybe after a couple of weeks. BBS is best


Not to mention flake food will seriously screw with water conditions unlike BBS.


----------

